# Gave birth and now not eating



## hedgemanila (Mar 19, 2013)

hi guys...

my sweet hedgie Mayumi just gave birth to 3 hoglets a couple of days ago. however, 1 hoglet did not make it after birth.  
now im worried about the 2 other hoglets if they are getting enough milk from Mayumi as she has not been eating for a several days now. well, she has been nursing them from time to time. but she has not been touching her catfood on her dish. before giving birth i have noticed that Mayumi have lost her appetite and she just keep on running in circles inside her bin. and now the hoglets are considerably small. i tried giving her appetite vitamins before and some mealworm treats. earlier today before i left for work i gave her some mealworms. and she ate it. i believe too much of mealworms are bad for them. now my questions are:

- can i continue to just feed her mealworms?
- should i consider handfeeding the babies?
- does anyone experience that their beloved hedgies just suddenly keeps on running inside her bin? what can be the reason???

i hope you can enlighten me with my issues.

thanks!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you measuring the food each day? That will tell you a more accurate number. Either weigh, measure with a spoon, or count how many kibble she gets, then check to see how much is gone. Is her cage in a quiet place? Do not disturb her or the babies. They are better off with Mama. When did she give birth? Sometimes they lose their appetite for a day before labor, and a day or two after. 
Pacing around the cage is also a sign of labor, they become restless before giving birth.
I would leave her and the babies alone, measure her food intake, and put some worms she can't resist in there as well. Do not disturb the nest. 
How warm is the cage, and what bedding is she on. Also, how much is she drinking? Being hydrated is really important for a nursing mom.


----------



## hedgemanila (Mar 19, 2013)

i truly appreciate your response SpikeMoose... thank you so much!

She gave birth a couple of days ago dated evening of 18March. what i use as measuring scoop is my son's milk formula for their kibbles. i have several hedgehogs and hoglets and i am very keen on observing their appetite. that is why i am sure that Mayumi is not eating at all.  
i already tried buying different variety of kibbles. but still untouched....  she has dropped her size before giving birth.. and more after birth. im just so worried about her and the babies... 

i am closely counting the kibbles that i give her daily after she gave birth (still untouched). water intake is ok. temperature on my colony is perfect. we have tropical weather here in the Philippines. even if summer have just started here my colony has a good temperature. for bedding i use chipsi green apple soft shavings. i believe it ok for them as i have used them from the start. and never had problems about it.

i just dont know what do do from here. i want to bring her to a vet but im worried that she might get stressed out and something bad would happen to the babies.... sigh! what else can i do??


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not an expert but I'm happy to share what I have learned! The good news is that you say it's only been two days since she hasn't eaten, that's not good but not awful. The first full day with babies my Penny didn't eat. What kind of kibble is she on? She would really benefit from some high fat food, kitten food works really well. 
So she is not touching her food at all? But you're sure she's drinking?
I asked about bedding because a recent switch could've caused stress but you say it's what you've always used. Also it's important to have loose bedding like shavings for her to nest with.
Was this a planned pregnancy? 
Try to give her some space, don't hover around the cage it will make her even less likely to leave the nest to eat.


----------



## hedgemanila (Mar 19, 2013)

im overwhelmed about your response and willingness to share your ideas. again, thank you so much!

so far one of the best kibbles out here in Philippine market is IAMs cat food and kitten food. and this is what i am feeding my hedgehogs and hoglets. my adult obese males are getting the cheaper kibbles. we dont have much variety of good cat food or hedgehog feeds here. but im planning to switch to Solid Gold Katz n Flocken or Royal Canin Fit-32. as i dont like the odor of their feces with IAMs.

It's a planned pregnancy for her. she were rested well. as we practice 2months of rest for female hedge mommies here before making them pregnant again.

most of my pregnant and nursing hedges are located where they wont be disturbed nor be stressed.

i just hope when i get home later she has already touched her meal. and babies getting bigger.


----------



## hedgemanila (Mar 19, 2013)

just an update...

mayumi is eating well now. and hoglets are growing fast... they're too noisy though... haha!

thanks!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well! 
I would really suggest Solid Gold Katz n Flocken, that's one of the foods I use for my own hedgehogs! While the babies are still with mom she should be on kitten food though, it's higher fat and smaller for when babies start to sample food out of her bowl. 
Most breeders here breed two or three times a year, roughly every six months. Females are safest if they havea litter right before their first birthday. Moms get around three months of rest after babies are weaned before she is breed again of if she is on a program of two litters a year. Also, most mothers are retired from breeding after about two-four years, depending on how well the mom is doing with babies as she ages. Once she ages there's a much higher risk of complications. 
I don't know what you have for records there. Here we have a registry that has files recording the bloodline of all registered hedgehogs so we know who they are related to and if they carry Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome. If that isn't available there then maybe you could start! That way you can track who you breed and make sure there is no inbreeding, or if any parents produce babies who develop health problems. 
I hope that makes sense and helps you plan your breeding!


----------



## hedgemanila (Mar 19, 2013)

how i wish we also have that kind of registry over here.  on my own herd i dont do inbreeding. im fully aware of the health risks that could happen to them. though... i know few breeders here that does inbreeding here. 

do you have some kind of a computer program that you use there for the registry??? can i ask for a copy? so that i can raise it up with our hedgehog community here.

thanks for your response!

cheers!


----------



## Joabanana (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi i would just want to ask something. What can i do if my hedgehog gave birth and i havent gave her food yet. we're just bothered and afraid that she might eat her hoglets because she doenst have any food to eat  thank you.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Hedgehogs should ALWAYS have food to eat, especially after birth when there was major stress put on her body! She needs food now more than ever! Just put the dish in the cage. With kitten food. Otherwise, the babies will die because she can't produce milk!! 
I know it's a sticky situation, but I would fill a big dish with food so you don't have to do it every day.


----------



## Joabanana (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you. But wont she eat her babies if we put foods tonight?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Joabanana, it'd be a good idea to start a new topic that you can ask questions on.  Sometimes when people post on old threads (this one is nearly two years old), it confuses people & they might miss the new question to respond to the original poster instead.

To answer your questions, she won't eat her babies because she doesn't have food right this second. Moms clean up by eating the afterbirth & actually may not eat much the first night or two after giving birth. Wait until the normal time you go to change her food & water & handle her, and go in quietly. Talk to her in a quiet voice so she knows it's you. Don't do anything with the cage other than refill her food & water. Don't touch mom or babies, and don't try to clean the cage or anything. Just change food & water and go back out of the room.

Disturbances do risk mom getting upset enough to attack the babies, but it can't be helped - she needs fresh food and water every night. Don't change the bowl size unless it's very tiny. Just make sure she's getting enough food to where she still has some left each time you go to change it again. She should have as much to eat as she wants available to her each night. If you can't do that with the bowl size, then go ahead & try a little larger one. But you do need to change the food and water every night.

Edited to add: Keep her food the same as she normally has. If that's a low fat food (under 15%), then it would be a good idea to get a higher fat, good quality kitten food to start adding in to her normal food. But do not replace her food with kitten food all at once. That's only going to cause more problems.


----------



## Joabanana (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello lilysmommy  thank you for answering my question! But can i ask some more? Why is willow my hedgehog really scared when were looking at her? Is it normal that she really looks scared? And wont she eat her hoglets if we keep on checking on her? We're just bothered and scared that she might eat all of them


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't want to keep checking on her. Just give her fresh food and water and leave her alone. She's scared because she just had babies and its all new to her. You should feed her once a day and then leave her alone.


----------



## Joabanana (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you Nikki!  she just gave birth to 6 hoglets last night. We're just scared because our other hedgy ate her hoglet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

lilysmommy gave you some great advice and you should follow what she's said


----------



## Joabanana (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay! Thank you.


----------

